# Algs trainer



## melvynp (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi everyone,
i'm a french developer who've made an online app to train our speed at PLL, OLL and COLL.

The app look like this, and you can practice over 3 modes :

Classical : You choose the perm you want in the perm list (with "select" buttons)
Random : The app choose a perm randomly before starting the chronometer
Reflex : The app show you a perm after starting the chronometer
Please find the app here : https://ll-trainer.web.app/

_Note : Responsive is not implemented yet, if you use the website over mobile device please activate the "computer" display parameter._

The website is in beta version, and i need your opinion about it ! So don't hesitate to tell me if there is bugs, or features that you want to add to the app !

Thank you a lot !


----------



## melvynp (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi, there is some new features,
We can now have a little graph that display our progress !


And now the app is usable with small devices like phones.


----------



## melvynp (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi, there is a new feature.

You can now in the cross tab, train to solve the cross with the less moves as possible !






Shuffle your cube with white face up, and try to solve the cross.

Then you can click on "hint" to get the minimal moves number or "solution" to get one of the best way to get the cross.

You can choose a shuffle by yourself or click the update button tu have a new shuffle (at bottom right)

Notice that it's not mandatory to complete your cube between each cross exercises, you can start the shuffle with the white cross made, and by logic, the white edges will be at the same position as in the 3D view.

Have a good Speed-cubing !


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice resource. Thanks for sharing info on how to use it on this thread.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 9, 2022)

Seems useful! Thanks for this!


----------



## melvynp (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello everyone,
Huge graphical update of the website !


Themes (buttons are on the bottom of the page):



 

 




Animated 3D Cubes:






A lot of icons and improved cube diagram !
"D", "Escape" and "Suppr" keys delete the last run
In random mode "Left" "up" "tab" key change the configuration (if you haven't learn it)
Add a beta Stats menu that regroup global stats from all yours tries :






Happy cubing !


----------



## Dex (Feb 12, 2022)

This trainer is awesome and the stats portion is helpful. I also love having the cross feature. Two things that could be better is being able to have custom algorithm sets like zbll or many others. Also the cross trainer would be better practice if you solved it on the bottom since less rotation is needed to go into f2l. Love the graphics and everything great job!


----------



## melvynp (Feb 12, 2022)

Dex said:


> This trainer is awesome and the stats portion is helpful. I also love having the cross feature. Two things that could be better is being able to have custom algorithm sets like zbll or many others. Also the cross trainer would be better practice if you solved it on the bottom since less rotation is needed to go into f2l. Love the graphics and everything great job!


Thank you a lot for your feedback, and your proposals. i will modify it for the cross function, and your idea to add custom set is very interesting too, i'll add it.
I added a new menu that is exactly like the cross but for F2L, it's in beta dev so it will be improved in the future ! i'll add a new reply when it will be completely done


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 13, 2022)

If possible, could you add some scrambles like for example more than one scramble that leads to Sune for COLL?


----------



## melvynp (Feb 14, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> If possible, could you add some scrambles like for example more than one scramble that leads to Sune for COLL?


you mean add different variations of PLL OLL COLL algorithms that will finally dive the same result but with different move ?

Of course if it's that you want, you can right now propose me some algos set to add in the database.

+ I'will later add the possibility to add your custom algos directly inside the "algos list"

+ if you want to train ZBLL or other set that are not in the website, you will soon be able to add new tabs manually in the website header. Like this you will be able to train any algo set you want in my website. (see Dex idea)

Now if you mean, add a scramble that shuffle the cube to be in a specific COLL OLL PLL configuration before solving it, i can add this to the website by simply display the reversed moves of a COLL OLL PLL solve (eg : reversed R U' L' => L U R')


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 14, 2022)

This is what I meant by the way. If you want some sources for let’s say COLL scrambles, you can use JPerm’s website and use the cross OLLs


----------



## melvynp (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello everyone,
A new huge update of the website arrived few week ago. It concern the ability to completely customize everything in the website.
So i'll write there a complete guide to use this new feature, because the website starting to become a little bit complex.

But first, here is the change-log:
- Re-orgenizition of the website : Method > Algo group > Perms > Moves sequences
- Added the possibility yo add method
- Added the possibility to add algo set in method
- Added the possibility to add perm in an algo set
- Added the possibility to add solves in perm window
- Added a full cube timer (this is not the main goal of the website, but it can be useful for people who need sometimes a simple timer)
- updated F2L trainer hint system by giving the order of F2l pair instead of the number of move that is useless
- imrpoved shuffle system to avoid dumb moves sequence
- added delete button for mobile device that don't have keyboard to press 'D' Key
- start button now work like an official timer : release click start, pressing stop
- you can now stop the timer by pressing any key (/!\ pay attention to not press 'D' key by error /!\)
- you can now stop the timer by clicking anywhere in the screen
- added a timer to F2l and CROSS tab + statistics
- added VH method and VHLS algo set
- COLL Renamed OCLL
- Added some OCLL solves

So now let's start the tutorial !
The website is now organized in four levels :
- *Methods* regroups all tools you need to train a solving method (COFP, VH, ...)
- *Algorithm group:* Each method contain exercices that can be F2l / CROSS trainer or algorithms trainer like PLL or OCLL
- *Permutation*: Each algorithm trainer contain a list of permutations / cases
- *Algo*: Each perm contain a list of solves

The website can be completely customized at all these levels with the parameters menu,
Let's take the exemple where we want to add a custom method that only YOU are using :

Let's call our method "MSMTSTC" (My Strange Method To Solve The Cube)


Our method will solve the cube like that :
- CROSS - F2L -VHLS -ZBLL

With the list you can now add tool to train yourself at any step of your method :


But we've a problem, the website didn't provide ZBLL trainer, but if you scroll down the parameter page you can here add a new algorithm group :


So here you can name your new algorithm group and configure the base diagram (diagram that will be displayed by default) :


Finally press ADD button, and you can now add ZBLL to the "MSMTSTC" method (my method) :


Perfect now in the header of the website, you've arrow that allow you to switch from a method to another

With this you can now go in the "MSMTSTC" tab that correspond to our new customized method :

You can now see here that, all the tool we've added are there. But now the problem is that the ZBLL tab is empty, but with magic of programming language you can add here a custom perm :

And like this you can add all the case of ZBLL that you want to train.

Finally if you are learning ZBLL, you can add solves for each case in the algorithme (accessible with the algorithm button)

So here with the red arrow button you can choose the starting rotation of your perm, and in the input field you can write the solve sequence :



And again with the magic of programming language, you can visualize your algorithme if you are not used with cube notations with the magnifying glass.

Now let's see some useful hidden features :

The left and right arrow of the header allow by double click to switch between tab intelligently :


But here what is interesting here is that when you switch from CROSS to F2L the website will save the CROSS shuffle and transmit it to the F2L tab.

Then you can stop the timer by clicking anywhere or pressing any key, but pay attention to not press shortcut key by error. "D" "Backspace" "escape" key allow to delete last time. Right key allow in random mode to change the current perm (in case you didn't know the perm)

So that's almost everything for today,
Don't hesitate to tell me is you've any problem or if you've suggestions.

Thank's !


----------



## melvynp (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello everyone !
You can find here the change-log of a new little update :
- We can now choose to train over only some permutation in the perm list :

If some checkbox are checked, you will only get these permutation when your using random / reflex trainer

- Added button to select, unselect and invert selected permutation :


- Added clear button in stats tab to clear all stats about an algorithm group


----------



## Burrito (Mar 8, 2022)

Can you add Roux trainers? Like blockbuilding, CMLL, etc.


----------



## melvynp (Mar 8, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Can you add Roux trainers? Like blockbuilding, CMLL, etc.


Yeah that's possible, i'm adding that to my todo list

EDIT :

/!\ The save system has been updated /!\
I'm so sorry, due to the complexification of the website (previous MAJs) the saving system has become to simple for the whole site. So I've decide to update it (this change is not visible at all), but the problem is that the algorithms system have change a lot and all the previous custom algorithms you've added to COFH, and VH method will disappear.
Sorry for that

+ Roux method added
+ BLOCK solver added in roux method
+ CMLL added in roux method
+ added export button for algorithm groups (allow you to send me your custom algorithms groups you've created to be added for everyone in the website)
+ added a welcome page (clicking on the name of the method in the header redirect you to the welcome page)

Finally i would like a little feedback about all the generated cube scramble of the website. They are very short compared to other cubing website (allow you to win time), but they are computed to be (normally) interesting and complex to solves (only with the white face).
What are your opinion about it ? Are they it good like this ? Too simple ? Too hard ? Sometimes stupid ?


----------



## iBonhomme (Mar 9, 2022)

gros gros gros boulot. merci et bravo.


----------



## Irotholoro (Mar 19, 2022)

You have a typo on the first screen. Missing the L in the first complete.


----------



## melvynp (Mar 21, 2022)

Ohh ! thank you ! the mistake is fixed !!


----------

